# Soft plastic storage



## njTom (Feb 3, 2011)

What do you guys use to keep your soft plastic packages in when out on the boat? I started out using one of those worm/soft plastic bags and it worked ok but I out grew it with all the soft plastics that I carry. I then started using 1-2 gal ziploc bags but that became a pain and time consuming trying to find what I needed (I even had them labeled). Does anyone use a certain storage container or utility box (plano type) to carry their plastics in? Do you keep them in their original packaging or do you take them out to fit?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 3, 2011)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14559&hilit=soft+plastic


----------



## Doug (Feb 3, 2011)

I use the Plano 3731 clear 1 compartment boxes, they measure 14'x9-1/8"x3-1/4". It is easy to fit several different type plastic's in this type box. If you fish several different type lakes have each one set up to that specific lake. If you only want to have and carry one box no matter where you go then it is big enough to have at least 8 to 10 different types in the same box.

Doug


----------



## njTom (Feb 3, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14559&hilit=soft+plastic



Thanks for the link dyeguy. Some good ideas to think about.




Doug said:


> I use the Plano 3731 clear 1 compartment boxes, they measure 14'x9-1/8"x3-1/4". It is easy to fit several different type plastic's in this type box. If you fish several different type lakes have each one set up to that specific lake. If you only want to have and carry one box no matter where you go then it is big enough to have at least 8 to 10 different types in the same box.
> 
> Doug



Doug thanks the reply. I will check out the plano 3731. Sounds like what I am looking for.



Tom


----------



## bulldog (Feb 3, 2011)

Those Plano's are good and there are all kinds of different boxes that are the same size as those. The Plano's have good clips though and that is important because the clips break off the cheap ones and it sucks. When buying plastic cases, look at the clips first. You get what you pay for. I have a box for pretty much every kind of plastic and I have them all labeled and in alphabetical order. It is a sad sad thing. I can't even keep my laundry room or my closet organized and my desk is a mess but my boat is clean and perfect. 

Even if you don't have enough baits to fill a large box, you will in time so buy the big ones and keep them until you fill them up.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 4, 2011)

I store the majority of my baits in the Plano 3731 boxes as well... But, I have found out that the sun beating down on them after about year will wear them down to where they get pretty brittle. 


Before a tournament (or a day of fishing), I go through those Plano boxes and pull out what I think I'll be using the most. I keep about 20 different packs of baits in these Plano FTO Elite Speedbags... if I'm using only 3 things, I have those 3 baits, and all in assorted colors. I generally prefish the lakes, and already have an idea of what I'm going to throw, so this speed bag helps me get what I need right then and it's readily accessible. https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Plano_FTO_Elite_Speedbag_4807/descpage-P4807.html


----------



## fender66 (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually have 3 different storage systems for my plastics. The first is in the bottom of my "carry around" box. It's a Plano box that I can carry with me if I'm shore fishing or in someone else's boat. It carries a generic selection of some of my favorites.
The second is a Rubbermaid Serv n Saver that I bought at Walmart. Perfect size for all my other plastics, a few dyes, and my KVD reel spray. That is at my ready on the floor of the boat all the time. (In my boat)
Third is a zippered bag with all my grubs and trailers. (basically something that I outgrew for my worms)

It's a system that works for me and I rarely have them all 3 out at the same time.


----------



## Brine (Feb 4, 2011)

from GON.... Kinda kewl

https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?s=ca69e6c6b64f48a96bfb104f6b5641ca&t=601012


----------



## njTom (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the options guys. I really like the plano 3731 1 compartment storage box for storing the soft plastics, but when I read Russ's post and saw the FTO elite speed bag it gave me another option. The bag may be eaiser to store in a compartment in my boat. They both seem to hold about the same amount of baits also. I may pick up 1 or 2 of the plano box's to use for home storage and use the speed bag to take on the boat.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I use the double sided BassProShop Extreme Finesse Binder.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 9, 2011)

I basically gave up on keeping them organized. I keep all of my "go to" and favorites in a small tackle bag and the others just keep them in a plastic container similar to Fender66's. It works well for me but it still requires some searching at times.


----------



## erikasha (Jul 20, 2011)

hmmm this is such a nice storage its nice & soft plastic.  =D>


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 20, 2011)

I DONT CARRY ALOT OF PLASTICS WITH ME BUT I CARRY MINE IN A SOFT SIDED COOLER/BAG THING WORKS REALY WELL FOR ME ANYWAYS


----------



## Razorback (Jul 22, 2011)

+1 for the BPS finesse binder. I love mine. Time for another one though, I've stuffed the one I have and need more space. I keep all my stuff for plastics in it: hooks, weights, etc


----------



## jteller12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I did used a storage box for it. So it won't get damage. 

__________________
Storage Brisbane


----------

